# World's Shortest Book



## Guest

"How to win an election" by John Kerry

"Diplomacy" by George Bush

"Paragraphs for Dummies" by bowser

"My Unbaised Opinions" by Exodus

"Blending In" by Michael Jackson

"How to please Buffalo Bills fans" by Drew Bledsoe

"Proving critics wrong" by Culpepper

"A guide to getting along" by Fido with illustrations by watermonsters

"Book of intelligent posts" by rocker

"Beating the Leafs in the Playoffs" by the Ottawa Senators

"Principles of Working Hard" by George Bush

"Team Play" by Lebron James

"Playoff Success Stories" by Peyton Manning with forwards from the 90's Bills and Roethlisburger


----------



## CraigStables

DannyBoy17 said:


> "A guide to getting along" by Fido with illustrations by watermonsters
> 
> "Book of intelligent posts" by rocker


when I read the first few something similar as those two came into my mind before I saw you had posted them


----------



## [email protected]°

How bout:

"calm sports disscusions" by DannyBoy 17


----------



## Guest

Civic Disobedience said:


> How bout:
> 
> "calm sports disscusions" by DannyBoy 17 :laugh:










I got owned.

"Faithful Marriage Guide" by Bill Clinton

"How Apple products lowered my blood pressure" by KFizz


----------



## Guest

"Keeping a reasonable daily post count" by Jonas :laugh:


----------



## inked82

how about the world shortest story.

once apon a time there was a man who asked a girl to marry him
she said no 
and he lived hapily ever after and could drink beer and fart and burp as much as he liked

the end


----------



## Xenon

Long Term Successful Piranha Cohabitations - Author: Piranha Enthusiasts


----------



## Guest

Xenon said:


> Long Term Successful Piranha Cohabitations - Author: Piranha Enthusiasts












"Winning as a team" by Randy Moss


----------



## Xenon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Long Term Successful Piranha Cohabitations - Author: Piranha Enthusiasts


:laugh:

"Winning as a team" by Randy Moss
[/quote]

"Running a drama and conflict free community forum" by Xenon


----------



## Guest

"Being Cool" by Raf


----------



## Xenon

"Developing a world-class armed forces" by Canada


----------



## joefish219

"how to spell correctlty" by joefish219


----------



## DrewBoOty

"Banned members of Piranha Fury" by Xenon

worlds longest book:

"Members of Piranha Fury that _should _be banned" by Drew












> "A guide to getting along" by Fido with illustrations by watermonsters


yes! hahahahaha.


----------



## Ex0dus

"My Unbaised Opinions" by Ex0dus co-authored by DannyBoy17


----------



## Xenon

Drew said:


> "Banned members of Piranha Fury" by Xenon
> 
> worlds longest book:
> 
> "Members of Piranha Fury that _should _be banned" by Drew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A guide to getting along" by Fido with illustrations by watermonsters
> 
> 
> 
> yes! hahahahaha.
Click to expand...

"Daily activity on Cichlid Madness" By Drew


----------



## DrewBoOty

technically cm has a higher members online to registered members ratio then pfury









"Being a Woman" by Ms_Natt


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

The shortest book I've ever read was:

*****'s I've met while yachting :rasp:


----------



## huntx7

DannyBoy17 said:


> "Book of intelligent posts" by rocker



















Oh man, good stuff!


----------



## Xenon

Drew said:


> technically cm has a higher members online to registered members ratio then pfury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Being a Woman" by Ms_Natt


Posts today by CM: 172
Posts today by PFury: 1,333

Posts ratio: 12%
Member Ratio: 20%

12 < 20.

"Drews black book" by Drew.

Thank you, come again.


----------



## huntx7

Oh, yeah might as well contribute here:

"Thug Life" by jiggy


----------



## TheCableGuy

"Coping with Jungle Bush" by Nuance


----------



## Tinkerbelle

"how to get laid" by kfizzley


----------



## [email protected]°

Tinkerbelle said:


> "how to get laid" by kfizzley

































Best one YET!!


----------



## DrewBoOty

Xenon said:


> technically cm has a higher members online to registered members ratio then pfury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Being a Woman" by Ms_Natt


Posts today by CM: 172
Posts today by PFury: 1,333

Posts ratio: 12%
Member Ratio: 20%

12 < 20.

"Drews black book" by Drew.

Thank you, come again.








[/quote]
you said activity, not posts.


----------



## Xenon

Drew said:


> technically cm has a higher members online to registered members ratio then pfury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Being a Woman" by Ms_Natt


Posts today by CM: 172
Posts today by PFury: 1,333

Posts ratio: 12%
Member Ratio: 20%

12 < 20.

"Drews black book" by Drew.

Thank you, come again.








[/quote]
you said activity, not posts.








[/quote]

Insert







icon here.


----------



## [email protected]°

"Good things about open immigration in the UK" by Dan UK


----------



## Xenon

"How to pick a non offensive avatar" by SquirrelNuts


----------



## syrus410

"Thats Racist" by ME










I guess i did that wrong huh?


----------



## [email protected]°

"Fullfilling your P-fury duty" by El Twitcho


----------



## StuartDanger

'posting drunk' by gordeez


----------



## Guest

spiderman2099uk said:


> "Thats Racist" by ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i did that wrong huh?


"Understanding through comprehension" by Syrus


----------



## thePACK

"how the colts won the superbowl in 05"-jewel

"member of the month"-fido


----------



## huntx7

"Conserving thread space" by rocker


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

huntx7 said:


> "Conserving thread space" by rocker


It would take him a novel to fully get that one across...hahaha..

Damn some of these are just too hilarious...


----------



## mdemers883

Drew said:


> technically cm has a higher members online to registered members ratio then pfury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Being a Woman" by Ms_Natt


Posts today by CM: 172
Posts today by PFury: 1,333

Posts ratio: 12%
Member Ratio: 20%

12 < 20.

"Drews black book" by Drew.

Thank you, come again.








[/quote]
you said activity, not posts.








[/quote]

Or my personal favorite book (it's an autobiography)

"How Many Times I Have Acted Like I Have a Pair of Balls" Xenon

kekekeke ^_^


----------



## Feeder_Phish

"Abstinance" KFIZZLY

"Have you met the Twins?" TINK

"How I cursed the White Sox" Nomorewifenagginboutfish
explanation here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=101522

"Post Whoring for Dummies" Rocker

I TRIED


----------



## huntx7

Feeder_Phish said:


> "Abstinance" KFIZZLY
> 
> "Have you met the Twins?" TINK
> 
> "How I cursed the White Sox" Nomorewifenagginboutfish
> explanation here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=101522
> 
> "Post Whoring for Dummies" Rocker


I take it you didn't get the point... good topics, but it should be something they wouldn't be able to fill much about.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

"The Nice Way to Moderate a Fish Site" Co-authored by GG and Frank


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Feeder_Phish said:


> "Abstinance" KFIZZLY
> 
> "Have you met the Twins?" TINK
> 
> "How I cursed the White Sox" Nomorewifenagginboutfish
> explanation here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=101522
> 
> "Post Whoring for Dummies" Rocker
> 
> I TRIED


makes no sense. its supposed to be something you couldn't write about... like... umm.....

'flat chested women' by tink or something.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Tinkerbelle said:


> "Abstinance" KFIZZLY
> 
> "Have you met the Twins?" TINK
> 
> "How I cursed the White Sox" Nomorewifenagginboutfish
> explanation here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=101522
> 
> "Post Whoring for Dummies" Rocker
> 
> I TRIED


makes no sense. its supposed to be something you couldn't write about... like... umm.....

'flat chested women' by tink or something.
[/quote]

I TRIED


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Tinkerbelle said:


> "Abstinance" KFIZZLY
> 
> "Have you met the Twins?" TINK
> 
> "How I cursed the White Sox" Nomorewifenagginboutfish
> explanation here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=101522
> 
> "Post Whoring for Dummies" Rocker
> 
> I TRIED


makes no sense. its supposed to be something you couldn't write about... like... umm.....

'flat chested women' by tink or something.
[/quote]
Hahaha I could definitely help you co-author that one...


----------



## Umbriferum

Tinkerbelle said:


> 'flat chested women' by tink or something.


lets see them then.


----------



## Ex0dus

Umbriferum said:


> 'flat chested women' by tink or something.


lets see them then.
[/quote]

"how to make a chick show you her chest in 3 easy steps" - by Umbreiferum


----------



## Tinkerbelle

'how to spell onomon...onomoe....ona... OH FUCKITALL' by me


----------



## downsouth

Umbriferum said:


> 'flat chested women' by tink or something.


lets see them then.
[/quote]
she won't do it


----------



## Guest

downsouth said:


> 'flat chested women' by tink or something.


lets see them then.
[/quote]
she won't do it








[/quote]

"Having Faith" by downsouth

"How to not flaunt yourself over the internet" by Tink, with audio commentary from Karen

"Pleasng a woman" by Mike Baker


----------



## [email protected]°

"Great things about democrats" by mdmedicine

"why the yankees are so great" by mdmedicine


----------



## Guest

"Baseball Rulebook" by this year's playoff umpries.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Umbriferum said:


> 'flat chested women' by tink or something.


lets see them then.
[/quote]
she won't do it








[/quote]
So thats what it takes huh...some girl talks about her tits and you guys come running to this board...














As if you dont get enough on CM


----------



## downsouth

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 'flat chested women' by tink or something.


lets see them then.
[/quote]
she won't do it








[/quote]
So thats what it takes huh...some girl talks about her tits and you guys come running to this board...:rasp::laugh: As if you dont get enough on CM








[/quote]
so what if there is alot tit talk over there...if i can see tits here then let's do dis ya know what imma sayin


----------



## ProdigalMarine

"Why the Bangals would be nothing without Chad Johnson" by KFizzly
"Why Chad Johnson RULEZ>>>>>>>WORLD!" by KFizzly (comes with pictures)


----------



## aznkon

how about
"how to keep a relationship going" by JLo.
"how to control ur fish addiction" by p-fury members
"how to admit that u have an addiction to fish" by p-fury members
"how to be president" by Bush jr with help from Bush senior
"how to win against the angels" by the whitesocks co-written by the umpires


----------



## phishie

how to have an offense by the Angels
how to love the yankees by ABB
how to get to the world series by the atlanta braves


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff

"How to not blow a huge lead going into the 9th inning" -Kyle Farnsworth

"Taking the Detroit Lions to the Promise Land" -Joey Harrington


----------



## Tinkerbelle

'good book titles' by feeder phish


----------



## TheCableGuy

"Why I still think the Leaf's have a chance to win the cup" by DannyBoy17
"Get beat up and make it look like an accident in practice" by Pat Quinn


----------



## Judazzz

"How to wax your wookie" by Drew


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff

"How to not give up a home run with two outs in the bottom of the ninth" -Brad Lidge


----------



## Xenon

Tinkerbelle said:


> 'good book titles' by feeder phish


HILARIOUS.....


----------



## Xenon

anyone have any more?


----------



## Guest

"Letting threads die" - Mike

"Leaving with respect" - Ricky Williams

"How I bulked up through hard work" - Barry Bonds with excerpt by watermonsters

"Safistacation and Healthy living" - Gordeez

"True stories of my sexual conquests" OARevolution coauthored by love partner RedDragon

"Healthy Lifestyles"- Dennis Rodman with a preview of "How to not marry a cow in Vegas"


----------



## SLANTED

There is some pretty good stuff here. How about:

_How to Defeat Germany_ - by France; the same author that brought you: _ 101 Ways to Surrender_ and _The Complete Cook Book for Sour Krout_

_Eating Right and Feeling Good_ - by Rosie O'Donnell with a special prologue by the Snapple Lady

_Losing With Grace_ - By the Democratic Party

And one for SweetLu, wherever you are:

_Self-Defense: Fighting Toe-to-Toe_


----------



## Xenon

DannyBoy17 said:


> "Letting threads die" - Mike


Sorry man I just really liked this thread.

"Prospectives on being a tall man" - Rhomzilla

"How spread your picture around the Internet" by Ms Nattereri


----------



## Guest

Xenon said:


> "Letting threads die" - Mike


Sorry man I just really liked this thread.
[/quote]

Its a good way to burn people :nod:

"The values of Catholism" - KFizz

"Spiritual messages through music" - 50cent


----------



## Guest

"How I contributed to the stability of the English Empire" - William Wallace with illustrations by Ghandi.


----------



## Piranha King

"how to keep a piranha".. xenon


----------



## Tinkerbelle

"how i became a male underwear model" by gordeez


----------



## Guest

Tinkerbelle said:


> "how i became a male underwear model" by gordeez


"Dummies guide to dying your hair" - Tink


----------



## Tinkerbelle

DannyBoy17 said:


> "how i became a male underwear model" by gordeez


"Dummies guide to dying your hair" - Tink
[/quote]

"How to be nice" by DannyBoy17


----------



## Piranha King

"how to practice abstinence"- tink

"how to keep the peace"- dannyboy


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> "Letting threads die" - Mike
> 
> "Leaving with respect" - Ricky Williams
> 
> "How I bulked up through hard work" - Barry Bonds with excerpt by watermonsters
> 
> "Safistacation and Healthy living" - Gordeez
> *
> "True stories of my sexual conquests" OARevolution coauthored by love partner RedDragon*
> 
> "Healthy Lifestyles"- Dennis Rodman with a preview of "How to not marry a cow in Vegas"


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!


----------



## joefish219

DannyBoy17 said:


> "Baseball Rulebook" by this year's playoff umpries.


now thats just funny


----------



## Xenon

PIRANHA KING said:


> "how to keep a piranha".. xenon


My almost 3 year old 10 deep caribe/tern shoal would tend to disagree with you on that one.


----------



## Joga Bonito

"How to feed oscars to your piranhas" by ((( J2 )))


----------



## Joga Bonito

"How to make multiple accounts on p-fury" by Junaid

"How to be disrespectful to other people" by 6Fish_Pimp6


----------



## huntx7

Jewelz said:


> "Letting threads die" - Mike
> 
> "Leaving with respect" - Ricky Williams
> 
> "How I bulked up through hard work" - Barry Bonds with excerpt by watermonsters
> 
> "Safistacation and Healthy living" - Gordeez
> *
> "True stories of my sexual conquests" OARevolution coauthored by love partner RedDragon*
> 
> "Healthy Lifestyles"- Dennis Rodman with a preview of "How to not marry a cow in Vegas"


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!









[/quote]

















LOL I never noticed that, thank you for pointing it out!!! hahahaha


----------



## Tinkerbelle

henry 79 said:


> "How to make multiple accounts on p-fury" by Junaid
> 
> "How to be disrespectful to other people" by 6Fish_Pimp6


no no. its SHORTEST books. fish pimp could write an encyclopedia on that!!!

and as for you piranha king... i waited until i was almost 19, and its none of your business how many partners i've had but its VERY few and i haven't "been with" a guy since my last breakup in june.


----------



## Guest

"How to rebound" - Tink :laugh: J/P


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

"How to remove sand from your vagina" by BRodgers

"How to suck large objects through hose" by Tink


----------



## Tinkerbelle

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> "How to remove sand from your vagina" by BRodgers
> 
> "How to suck large objects through hose" by Tink


hmm seeing as that is a 'short book' i guess i should take that as a compliment?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

"BMX Freestyle" by Mr. Harley


----------



## Guest

"What I know about Canada" - Feeder Phish


----------



## Feeder_Phish

DannyBoy17 said:


> "What I know about Canada" - Feeder Phish


 did my post affect that much???


----------



## Piranha King

Xenon said:


> "how to keep a piranha".. xenon


My almost 3 year old 10 deep caribe/tern shoal would tend to disagree with you on that one.
[/quote]
key word being KEEP, they are gone now right? not how to care for one you could write that no problem.
wes


----------



## rocker

"how to maintain a good marriage" by xneon :laugh:


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

"How to Balance a Successful  marriage when keeping fish" by Nomorewifenaggingboutfish

"The Miracles that the Fountain of Youth did for Me" by Grosse Gurke...sorry Jeff...


----------



## Guest

"Listening to Mods" - bowserfins

"Calling a fair game" - Refs at LEafs game


----------



## huntx7

Nomorewifenagginboutfish said:


> "How to Balance a Successful  marriage when keeping fish" by Nomorewifenaggingboutfish












Haha, nice book/author name


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

huntx7 said:


> "How to Balance a Successful  marriage when keeping fish" by Nomorewifenaggingboutfish












Haha, nice book/author name








[/quote]


----------



## Guest

How to be a good team- Toronto Raptors
Guide to a productive offense- Chicago Bears
Being a team player- Co-authoured by Terrel Ownes and Eric Moulds


----------



## K fizzly

DannyBoy17 said:


> How bout:
> 
> "calm sports disscusions" by DannyBoy 17 :laugh:


:laugh: I got owned.

"Faithful Marriage Guide" by Bill Clinton

"How Apple products lowered my blood pressure" by KFizz
[/quote]
f*ck apple products


----------



## Guest

100 Reasons Why I love Liberals- mdmedicine (sp?)


----------



## alan

italian book of war heroes


----------



## Judazzz

"How to piss off Hyphen", by Myphen


----------



## Guest

Judazzz said:


> "How to piss off Hyphen", by Myphen


I dont think people really get the point of this thread?


----------



## SregoR

How to make friends by DannyBoy17


----------



## EZmoney

"Feeding Flake Food to Your Piranhas" by (((J2)))


----------



## [email protected]°

"2005, the best season for the JETS EVAR!!11!!"


----------



## Judazzz

gamgenius said:


> "Feeding Flake Food to Your Piranhas" by (((J2)))


LOL


----------



## Xenon

"Anotherrejects' guide to conservative haircuts" by annotherreject


----------



## Jewelz

"How to cover Marvin Harrison" but every cornerback who's ever tried to cover Marvin Harrison


----------



## Jewelz

el Chino "how to ask a girl out"


----------



## Guest

LMAO^

Peace and Harmony- J2


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Civic Disobedience said:


> "2005, the best season for the JETS EVAR!!11!!"












"Season 2006: How not to build a Jets offense around the QB"


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> "2005, the best season for the JETS EVAR!!11!!"


:laugh:

"Season 2006: How not to build a Jets offense around the QB"
[/quote]

Taking advantage of a top 5 back- The Jets


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> "2005, the best season for the JETS EVAR!!11!!"


:laugh:

"Season 2006: How not to build a Jets offense around the QB"
[/quote]

Taking advantage of a top 5 back- The Jets
[/quote]










Buffalo Woes: A memoir on the events of losing Eric Moulds :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Curly Fries Go in the Mouth- KFiz


----------



## G23.40SW

The book of how interrigent Bowserfins is.

The book of how funny Sregor is.


----------



## nismo driver

"bieng a douchbag for dummies" - by nismo driver


----------



## Guest

Not being a douche- nismo


----------



## nismo driver

50 ways to love america - dannyboy and eltwitcho

page 1:

????????


----------



## Feeder_Phish

asking a girl out - el chino loco :rasp:


----------



## G23.40SW

Ron Mexico said:


> asking a girl out - el chino loco :rasp:


You suck.


----------



## Guest

100 reasons why presidential speeches are more important than Family Guy- The American Public


----------



## Feeder_Phish

G23.40SW said:


> asking a girl out - el chino loco :rasp:


You suck.








[/quote]

DAMN i didnt read other posts


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Feeder_Phish said:


> asking a girl out - el chino loco :rasp:


You suck.








[/quote]

DAMN i didnt read other posts








[/quote]

"How to read other posts before posting" by Feeder_Phish... Foreward on "how to read other posts before posting" by All Piranha-fury members (Combined effort)


----------



## Guest

"Driving"- Women


----------



## ProdigalMarine

"The Beauty and the Beast of Pubes" - DannyBoy :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]°

An oldie but goodie...

"How to win a Super Bowl" by: The Bills


----------



## Guest

Civic Disobedience said:


> An oldie but goodie...
> 
> "How to win a Super Bowl" by: The Bills


"How to be clean" By everyone in Jersey.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> An oldie but goodie...
> 
> "How to win a Super Bowl" by: The Bills


"How to be clean" By everyone in Jersey.
[/quote]








......Our Beaches.....The treasure of New Jersey by the New Jersey Park Service


----------



## nismo driver

how to swim - victims of south asian tsunami

parenting - scott peterson


----------



## Guest

How to fit the stereotypical black profile- Colin Powell


----------



## nismo driver

DannyBoy17 said:


> How to fit the stereotypical black profile- Colin Powell


LOL

living in the ghetto by condoleza rice


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

nismo driver said:


> how to swim - victims of south asian tsunami
> 
> parenting - scott peterson


----------



## mdmedicine

How to get your point across without pissing off your audience
by mdmedicine

Forward by Ann Coulter


----------



## huntx7

How to Play Football - The Saints


----------



## ProdigalMarine

huntx7 said:


> How to Play Football - The Saints


How to use Reggie Bush (Owners Manual) - Houston Texans


----------



## Guest

How to garuntee yourself a top draft pick- The Bills (S.O.B's ended up winning a couple more games, now they are right in the mid of the pack







)


----------



## CichlidAddict

How to complete a pass - Brett Favre, 2005 season


----------



## Guest

List of Stable NFL Carrers- The NFL Owners (2005 edition)


----------



## ProdigalMarine

How to OVERHYPE a good RB by USC. Forward by ESPN


----------



## Guest

How to be better than the Marines- Co-authoured by the Air Force and the Navy







J/P


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> How to be better than the Marines- Co-authoured by the Air Force and the Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/P












How to be like Americans - Written by the People of Toronto










The Canadian Military; A humorous historical look - Written by anonymous


----------



## rocker

finding real nuclear weapons for dummies - george bush

how to find that entrepeneur(sp) is not a french word - gearoge bush

how to tell a persons age by thier posst - prodigal marine :rasp:


----------



## ProdigalMarine

rocker said:


> how to tell a persons age by thier posst - prodigal marine :rasp:


The Fundamentals of Proper Grammer by Rocker
Puberty; The Jist of It written by Rocker; Forward by Pimp Fish


----------



## rocker

ProdigalMarine said:


> how to tell a persons age by thier posst - prodigal marine :rasp:


The Fundamentals of Proper Grammer by Rocker
Puberty; The Jist of It written by Rocker; Forward by Pimp Fish









[/quote]
touche


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> How to be better than the Marines- Co-authoured by the Air Force and the Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/P


:laugh:

How to be like Americans - Written by the People of Toronto

:laugh:

The Canadian Military; A humorous historical look - Written by anonymous
[/quote]

Not allowing Canadians to burn down your white house- Americans

How to succesfully invade Canada without a 3-1 casualty ratio- USA

Avoiding Poon- Mr. Harley (with illustrations of his boat)


----------



## rocker

DannyBoy17 said:


> How to be better than the Marines- Co-authoured by the Air Force and the Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/P


:laugh:

How to be like Americans - Written by the People of Toronto

:laugh:

The Canadian Military; A humorous historical look - Written by anonymous
[/quote]

Not allowing Canadians to burn down your white house- Americans

How to succesfully invade Canada without a 3-1 casualty ratio- USA

Avoiding Poon- Mr. Harley (with illustrations of his boat)
[/quote]
let me add to that.

how to discusss invading canada plans softly - americans










(laura secord) sp?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

"understanding the mirc chat"

by MR.FREEZ


----------



## ProdigalMarine

MR.FREEZ said:


> "understanding the mirc chat"
> 
> by MR.FREEZ


Using MSN Messenger as a source of outside communication by Rocker


----------



## rocker

ProdigalMarine said:


> "understanding the mirc chat"
> 
> by MR.FREEZ


Using MSN Messenger as a source of outside communication by Rocker
:laugh:
[/quote]
how to stfu by prodigal marine


----------



## ProdigalMarine

rocker said:


> "understanding the mirc chat"
> 
> by MR.FREEZ


Using MSN Messenger as a source of outside communication by Rocker
:laugh:
[/quote]
how to stfu by prodigal marine








[/quote]

How to take a joke by Rocker


----------



## Guest

Keeping threads interesting- By Rocker and Prod...









Socring Points- Bryan Leftwich

Being Honest- By Al Gore with special chapter on Creating The Internet


----------



## G23.40SW

How to tell the truth - Jiggy


----------



## Jewelz

How to prepare for the playoffs - Jacksonville Jaguars and New York Giants


----------



## Scooby

"Blending In" by Michael Jackson

Omfg i started power laughing when i read that one LMAO!!!


----------



## G23.40SW

Understanding the world outside of America - American population.


----------



## nismo driver

america fuckin rules by euro trash..


----------



## Guest

Reasons why I enjoyed Jersey- Anyone whos been to Jersey.


----------



## WilliamBradley

ProdigalMarine said:


> asking a girl out - el chino loco :rasp:


You suck.








[/quote]

DAMN i didnt read other posts








[/quote]

"How to read other posts before posting" by Feeder_Phish... Foreward on "how to read other posts before posting" by All Piranha-fury members (Combined effort):laugh:
[/quote]










mhm... "how not to ruin your reputation with one single post" MR HARLEY


----------



## Guest

The Anatomy of a Woman - KFiz


----------



## ProdigalMarine

"How to identify interceptions during gameplay" by the reviewing coach during the Colts/Steelers game

"How to handle the blitzing pressure" by Peyton Manning


----------



## nismo driver

theories for maintaining minimal thread length - pinkragon


----------



## piranhasrule

Ignoring the hecklers- by Theo Fluery


----------



## Guest

Independence- Scrap5000


----------



## Ex0dus

DannyBoy17 said:


> Independence- Scrap5000


----------



## C0Rey

this thread is hillarious!

-how to presevre foreign flags- by muslims


----------



## stevepedersen

Xenon said:


> The shortest book I've ever read was:
> 
> *****'s I've met while yachting :rasp:


lol that was great


----------



## nismo driver

The key to lower gas prices - by the SUV owners club of america


----------



## C0Rey

nismo driver said:


> The key to lower gas prices - by the SUV owners club of america


nice nismo very relevant.

--how to sleep by joeyd--


----------



## Guest

Youth and Vitality: Gross Gurke

How to not burn your bridges: Harley

A complete guide to having long luxurious hair: b_ack


----------



## nismo driver

global warming by G W Bush

being the pres-o-dent for dummies by G W Bush

gun safety by dick cheney

starting threads with original thoughts by MD medicine


----------



## Guest

Honour and Truth- Fox News Staff


----------



## [email protected]°

Respect for the Canadian National Anthem: By Fans of the San Jose Sharks


----------



## nismo driver

BLUE JIT ZU - by jiggy

how not to get banned - by jiggy


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Xenon said:


> Long Term Successful Piranha Cohabitations - Author: Piranha Enthusiasts


:laugh:

"Winning as a team" by Randy Moss
[/quote]

"Running a drama and conflict free community forum" by Xenon
[/quote]

"How to pat yourself on the back" by Xenon


----------



## BlackSunshine

Kindness, And introspective journey - Me.


----------



## Blacksheep

This thread was halarious!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Fire Safety by Freakgasolinefightaccident (illustrated by smokey the bear)


----------



## [email protected]°

nismo driver said:


> BLUE JIT ZU - by jiggy
> 
> how not to get banned - by jiggy


How about:

"Showing up for a fishing trip" by... who else but Jiggy...


----------



## nismo driver

Bake at 98.6° said:


> BLUE JIT ZU - by jiggy
> 
> how not to get banned - by jiggy


How about:

"Showing up for a fishing trip" by... who else but Jiggy...
[/quote]

or

how to catch fish by hemi


----------



## Guest

10 Things I love about Peace- Liquid

How Condoms changed my life- The men of China: illustrations by the men of India.


----------



## acestro

How to keep an alligator -- the people of Montana

Dog care tips -- the people of China

Playing nice with your neighbors -- Lebanon and Israel

How to discipline your time efficiently -- acestro


----------



## gvrayman

How To Recruit Members To A Site Without Spamming Another Site - -----------XR-----------


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Cake feeding for beginners - Silence


----------



## G23.40SW

Sanity - Silence


----------



## PygoFanatic

Why Lakes Dont Have Beaches - by Hemi

How to Throw Uppercuts - by r1dermon

Closing the Deal - by 86 Monte SS


----------



## acestro

how to limit posts to concise, informative packets of information

--Team RIP

wait

/uppercuts self

/jumps fence


----------



## PygoFanatic

The Ins and Outs Fence jumping and Cop punching

-r1dermon with foreward by b1tches


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

How to make reservations at hotels and ditch smelly hostels - DannyBoy17

The art of joining an intelligent group for intellectual conversation - Team RIP


----------



## nismo driver

team RIP and uppercuts - nismo "did i miss something" driver


----------



## acestro

The heterosexual aspects of professional wrestling

by QoQ with forward by Rigor Rhom


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

The theory of human mating habits... By acestro


----------



## Guest

Being Happy- Silence


----------



## nismo driver

Evolution - by rchan11


----------



## C0Rey

how to create world peace- by crosshair


----------



## Trigga

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> The shortest book I've ever read was:
> 
> *****'s I've met while yachting :rasp:



















Explanation to a Quick heads up- Acestro


----------



## Trigga

Things i Cant buy- Donald Trump


----------



## Dawgz

"A team with great contribution" - Team Easy/EaRiSpY


----------



## the REASON

"For the mother fuckin win." - Dawgz


----------



## Guest

A Guide to how this thread works- NJ :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey

Babes i met while hiking -DannyBoy


----------



## MONGO 

C0Rey said:


> Babes i met while hiking -DannyBoy


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

WilliamBradley said:


> asking a girl out - el chino loco :rasp:


You suck.








[/quote]

DAMN i didnt read other posts








[/quote]

"How to read other posts before posting" by Feeder_Phish... Foreward on "how to read other posts before posting" by All Piranha-fury members (Combined effort):laugh:
[/quote]










mhm... "how not to ruin your reputation with one single post" MR HARLEY
[/quote]

Holyyyyy..... Have I been out this long??!?!? ALL YOU GUYS SUCK......









"Hiding under a rock - eL ChiNo LoCo"


----------



## C0Rey

How to play "the worlds shortest book" game - by : eL ChiNo LoCo


----------



## Guest

so true, although I did meet my cute ex from New Zealand at a hiking store!!!


----------

